# Al Fattan flats... Careful



## jkabas (Apr 17, 2010)

just a note of warning for renting apartments in Al Fattan @ Dubai Marina/The Walk.

The flats look absolutely amazing, but are extremely expensive, have only one garage and are very humid.
We had lots of fungus growing in every room....not nice.

Then there is the building managent and the greedy owners.
Building management is nasty and doing everything to make tenants'life difficult, charge horrendous amounts for aircon and water, even you don't use it.

The icing on the cake is sometimes the owner. 
Our lady owner charged us the highest possible rent over 300k/year and when we finally had enough and moved out, leaving the place in a pristine condition, she kept 4,000 AED deposit money because she claimed she couldn't rent it out like that.

Just be careful.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Common story in the UAE unfortunately! The A/C charges in my building just went up to AED 5,100 for a one-bed apartment! Building is practically empty and the corridors are freezing because the A/C is on 12 months a year! I didn't put with it and put in my notice. It was a brand new apartment when I moved in and nothing worked! Switch on the oven and everything in the apartment trips, switch on the washing machine and nothing happens but switch it off and it mysteriously fills up with water that overflows on the floor; bathroom door did not close and due to the moisture the paint was peeling! I sorted most of these out by hounding the maintenance company every single day of every single week! Think they got tired of seeing me and fixed everything!

it's always a game of luck as to whether you get your deposit back and unfortunately, when you consider the speed at which buildings pop up, I would be surprised if everything worked perfectly. Unfortunately rental nightmares are all too common here. Better to put in behind you and move on.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Maz25 said:


> Common story in the UAE unfortunately! The A/C charges in my building just went up to AED 5,100 for a one-bed apartment! Building is practically empty and the corridors are freezing because the A/C is on 12 months a year! I didn't put with it and put in my notice. It was a brand new apartment when I moved in and nothing worked! Switch on the oven and everything in the apartment trips, *switch on the washing machine and nothing happens but switch it off and it mysteriously fills up with water that overflows on the floor*; bathroom door did not close and due to the moisture the paint was peeling! I sorted most of these out by hounding the maintenance company every single day of every single week! Think they got tired of seeing me and fixed everything!
> 
> it's always a game of luck as to whether you get your deposit back and unfortunately, when you consider the speed at which buildings pop up, I would be surprised if everything worked perfectly. Unfortunately rental nightmares are all too common here. Better to put in behind you and move on.


Sounds like a plot from Most Haunted.

A mate of mine has just moved out of a 3 bed there having lived there for 3 years, he never had any complaints, I guess it's just one of those things...


----------



## jkabas (Apr 17, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> Sounds like a plot from Most Haunted.
> 
> A mate of mine has just moved out of a 3 bed there having lived there for 3 years, he never had any complaints, I guess it's just one of those things...


Yeah mate,
we were in Dubai for 9 years and had no issues either, until we were in this place and were maybe unlucky.
I rather inform people to be cautious about this place and its greedy owners.
People who read this thread can still do with the info what they want, no worries...


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

Just wanted to add some words of warning for anyone looking to rent in Al Fattan, Although the building has to be one of the best in the Marina, and the only non JBR one on JBR Walk, the views are amazing and the facilities too.... I have to say that all this is not really enought to counterweigh the following:
1. it is the ONLY place in the entire Marina / Dubai that has put rent prices UP rather than down!
2. traffic getting in and out (only entrance is through JBR walk) is impossible especially at weekends.
3. The Management is mean and tight. Don't expect your problems to be heard or solved. 
4. There are "procedures" that they dont publicise but which seem to be made to make the resident's life worse

I tried to move my personal stuff out last weekend through a removals company but i found out when these guys turned up that they would not allow them in and I could not move out. I needed to fill out a form signed and authorised by the landlord/ real estate company AND by the management to AUTHORISE my move!!!! This mean i manageed to get the guys to pack my stuff but had to reschedule them again for next day and obviously pay for the difference.
Apart from this lovely form that neither landlord, nor Real Estate company (a Russian one which I shall not name but please PM me as I hightly recommend you stay away from them!!!!!) nor Management has ever given us any information regarding this procedure and has obvioulsy not posted this along side the other various notices to tenants in the buildibng..... we were also told we could not move over the weekend.

Swipe cards (unobtainable from management, and when available charged at over 800 aed!!), remote for the garage (same as for swipe card), only one parking space available (regardless of flat size and the fact that most of the car park is empty), security to get into the gym and other facilities worse than Fort Knox....

People, just stay away from the place. The headaches are not worth the great views.


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

oh yes and i forgot to add that when we went to pay the last astronomical AC Bill we also got landed with 6 months of Gas bill (????) another lovely 600 aed..... just like that and no warning!
All that glistens is not gold... as they say!


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Caveat emptor and all that it would appear...


----------

